# Innova-or EVO??



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I mentioned a couple of weeks ago that I got some samples of foor for the baby, because she wouldn't eat the Wellness Supermix adult food. So, finally after trying eagle pack, NB, Innova, and Innova EVO, she only LOVED Innova and Innova EVO. Which one is better?
She loved both so at this point I just want to give her the one that is healthier. Their website said that EVO is really close to the RAW diet. Any imput would be much appreciated!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango eats the Innova Dry Dog food and Tillie eats the Innova Puppy Dry Dog food. I think both the regular Innova and Innova EVO are really healthy, so I don't have much advice.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Innova's Evo is similar to a raw diet because it is high in protein. Evo has 42% protein compared to regular Innova which has only 24% which is more the norm for commercial dog food. 

Which product to feed depends on your school of thought as far as what type diet a dog needs. Raw food fans swear by high protein diets while others argue it is too high in protein and hard on the kidneys.

Lady did really well on Evo for over a year. Being diabetic, her dietary needs are different, though. I can tell you that she had had bloodwork done twice a year the entire time she was on Evo and her protein values never changed on this high protein diet from what they were before. I was really pleased with Evo and only stopped it because Lady has food allergies and I have to rotate her protein source periodically.


----------

